# Mk. IV



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this one today. Have always wanted a Mark IV Standard...like the fact that it resembles a Nambu/Luger.








Going to take it to the range in the morning.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Took it to the range this morning, and it did great! The very first shot, it did not go off, so I ejected it and reloaded it, and it went off on the second try. The third round, in the first magazine, did not go fully into battery, so I tapped the bolt home, and fired the rest of the magazine fine. The next 90 rounds fired without a hitch.

I was shooting Federal HV, 36 grain ammo. I just ran that for the entire 100 rounds. I was shooting from 35 feet, two hand hold, and touching them off about every 1.5 seconds. Here are the results:








Clean up, well, taking it down for clean up was easy peasy. Cleaning was the typical .22 rimfire mess, but that is to be expected. I love this gun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If I ever find one of that model/barrel length in stainless steel at a reasonable price, I'll buy it.


----------



## nikrnic66 (Mar 16, 2021)

Congrats.. Love my Mk1, they are tack drivers.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

For the two early Ruger pistols I have, one is a Standard with the A54 grip frame and the other is a Mark I with the A100 grip frame, I pretty much abandoned ALL of the original style magazines for those pistols. I have found that those magazines that use the Ruger Mark II style of magazine body do much, much better with the more precise shape of the magazine feed lips. Makes a world of difference as far as feeding rounds goes.


----------

